# Snow Verification



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone here know of a reliable source for verifying snow totals after a storm. ? Some of our clients are requesting verification for snow totals for each event.


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm curious to see the answer to this. I plow driveways only, all in the same town. Our town however has many subtle elevations. 3 or 4 inches measured at my house could be 5-6 or more at another. Typically, it is always less at my house so my trigger is always accurate.


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Carry a yard stick and takes pic of snow depth on each accounts property then take pic lol


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

MAR4CARS;628567 said:


> Carry a yard stick and takes pic of snow depth on each accounts property then take pic lol


that may work the best.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

snow and ice inc;628450 said:


> Anyone here know of a reliable source for verifying snow totals after a storm. ? Some of our clients are requesting verification for snow totals for each event.


Try this http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/ ......to the left of the screen will be winter weather. After each event they will give a listing of accumulations for towns in each county! I hope this helps!:waving:


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

snow and ice inc;628450 said:


> Anyone here know of a reliable source for verifying snow totals after a storm. ? Some of our clients are requesting verification for snow totals for each event.


If my judgement is not good enough for them, I do not need them or want them. Tell them to open the door and look outside.


----------

